# Did you VOTE????



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now I am hoping that things DO NOT get Political.

I just want to know if those of you that are 18 or older, did you take you right as a US citizen and vote?

Please I think it is best if we do not say WHO we voted for, just say YES I am proud to say I voted.


I DID, Did you?? :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

No, I don't vote. It's for religious reasons. I won't say anymore unless someone would like to know.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Not old enough, but both of my parents voted! 

My little 6 year old cousin always asks people who they are voting for, and she always says "I'm voting for the girl" lol.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I voted by absentee ballot last week-- I wanted to avoid waiting in line!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, it's my first time voting!


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Yep I voted. Wouldn't miss this one. 

I hate the way the other issues on the ballot are worded though. I don't know how it is in other states, but here many times I understand the issue, know which way I want to vote, but don't understand the question, so it's nearly impossible to vote the right way. ARG. It's like reading a tax manual!


Meghan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Meghan I'm with you on the questions! We have two state questions and one maniciple question and as I work the machines for our district (I am an election official) people stand in there for what feels like forever reading the questions. What urks me is that they had the opportunity to read them at home! OH well thats part of the voting.

And no I havent voted yet :shocked: as an election official in my district we usually wait to the end to vote just in case we have a feeing voter or something so we can just go in and vote instead (makes life a whole lot easier for us at the end of the day). 

But I WILL vote.

every one should vote = it is supporting our troops to vote. They fight for our freedom to vote. What an awesome ability we have as americians to choose who we want to be office (be it local or national). I thank the Lord for my freedom! :flag: :rainbow:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I always read the questions before I go into the booth, and then if I have any questions I ask the poll workers. They've always been very helpful. 

I'm waiting for Hubby to get off work, and then we are going together. That way I'm sure he'll go...he's one of those "one vote doesn't make any difference" kind of guys...can you believe it?! I love him...but he's 58 years old and he NEVER voted until he met me! So, I suppose I'll have to stand in line... :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Texas became part of the union because of one vote ---- remind him of that :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

DI, You go girl. You take DH kicking and screaming if you have to. YES one vote does count.

I know how you all feel about the issues. We all sat down last night and went over them and I had my cheat sheet when I went in. I got my ballet and I was handing it back in less then three minutes. (out ballet was SO long, it takes a bit to color in those circles).

Hey Stacey, You go girl. It is people like you that make it easier for the rest of us. THANK YOU. My DH is in charge of the polling place where we vote. 

I also agree, out military personal are fighting for our freedom, and one of those freedoms are the ability to VOTE.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I went and voted with my Mom!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> every one should vote


I'm sorry but I don't agree with that. We are all individual people and can decide for ourselves what we will do. I personally vote for a different kind of kingdom, one that is not run by man, and thus is not corrupt. Matthew 6:9, 10 - I wouldn't have mentioned this but I feel like I was being "attacked" for not voting. I don't "attack" anyone else for voting, it's their decision to do so. jmho. . . .which doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, we both voted.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not old enough to vote but my parents both voted (and dad is running for office). I think it is good to vote but I understand where capriola-nd is coming from as well.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> I'm sorry but I don't agree with that. We are all individual people and can decide for ourselves what we will do. I personally vote for a different kind of kingdom, one that is not run by man, and thus is not corrupt. Matthew 6:9, 10 - I wouldn't have mentioned this but I feel like I was being "attacked" for not voting. I don't "attack" anyone else for voting, it's their decision to do so. jmho. . . .which doesn't mean a thing.


 :hug:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, I voted!  

For anyone who wants to know what the ballot issues mean you can get that information and analysis beforehand from your county government offices or from your state government. These days there are web-sites dedicated to showing voters exactly what is on the ballot and there are even explanations as to what a yes or no vote for each issue will mean.

Now I'm going to go take a nap so that I can stay awake during the election night parties that I've been invited to attend. My Congressman is in a really heated race so I know it'll be late tonight, early tomorrow morning before we know whether we can celebrate or cry. :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I might chime in here with a different perspective. Here in Australia, it is COMPULSORY to vote once you are 18 yrs and over. You get fined if you dont vote.

Now, I definitely understand where all of you are coming. 

But I personally feel a voluntary system would be better than the compulsory system. I have voted every election since I turned 18 ... but if I had the choice I wouldnt. Not because I dont believe in democracy, but because I do not believe that I am well versed enough in politics etc to make an informed decision about my vote. I am not educated well in the political system, the different parties and the people who lead them, and I am sure that this will come with time and maturity, but at the moment I believe I am not making a valid, purposeful vote.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

deenak said:


> I voted by absentee ballot last week-- I wanted to avoid waiting in line!


i did this too


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

yep I voted! :flag: And now I am going to go watch the results.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Capriola - no one was pointing a finger at you so I hope that you do not feel that way. :hug: It is a statement and it is your right to choose wether or not you want to or believe in voting.

As for me - I am going when I get off of work tonight - as I have to drive back across state lines to vote. (I live in Idaho, but have a Washington residency, our children go to school in Washington, and we own a business in Washington). I will keep my residency there till our children are out of school.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, I voted first thing this morning!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Congrats to Barack Obama ! :flag:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea.. yay obama


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to lock this so we dont get any political disagreements going on.


----------

